
Gun-toting robbers force wealthy currency trader to transfer Bitcoin fortune - 21
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5441251/robbers-bitcoin-oxfordshire/
======
andscoop
We're going to see a lot more of this. Banks don't just provide security in
the form of trust, they provide a physical security as well. Any robbery
attempt will involve more than just a single victim, ie. Bank staff.

Do cryptocurrencies have a way to make a single person less vulnerable to
being held at gun point and stripped of an entire fortune?

